# Medussa vs. Dawgs



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Been noticing a trend lately, I used to have all of my luck with mag and regular bulldawgs. But recently myself and a few of my buddies have noticed that a Dusa or Double Dawg gets the bite over a regular dawg. Granted, this has been more of a summer trend, but have any of you guys had a similar experience


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Just looking at the top ten from LSC, Medusas are listed more than dawgs. But look at what Spencer and Matt did with Pounders. 

Personally, I’ve had about equal results with Medusas and dawgs. I threw dawgs, medusas and pounders at lsc and had follows on the dawgs, short strikes on the medusas and nada on the pounders. 

I’ll continue to throw all three as the conditions warrant but definitely need to increase my stamina for throwing one pound rubber all day.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

How about color guys? A few years back I bought my first "Red October Tubes" and the show I was at- everybody was raving about white...(all the booths there were out of white) My guess at St. Clair- more natural colors?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Natural colors in clear water, brighter ones in stained or darker water. Or so I've heard...


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm not overly concerned with color, minus 1 UV Dawg, all of my rubber is one solid color. Have had the most luck on Black and BL. Starting to think the most important thing is working it in the zone where sunlight no longer penetrates. For example on Waconia, about 6 foot of vis, we found the fish parked in 10-12 feet of water suspending at 6-7 foot range. Every fish hooked the bait was allowed to sink down to about 5-6 and worked back so you could barely see the bait.


----------

